# Contaminated Water Supply



## PoultryNut (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyone else get concerned about this?

"Millions of Americans may be drinking water with unsafe levels of industrial chemicals, according to a study published Tuesday in the journal Environmental Science & Technology Letters. These chemicals, known as polyfluoroalkyl and perfluoroalkyl substances or PFASs, have been linked to high cholesterol, obesity, hormone suppression -- and even cancer."
Full article here: http:/www.cnn.com/2016/08/09/health/contaminated-water/

How do you protect yourself from something like this?  I know there's water filters you can buy but do they really work that well?

I found this site that claims water filters can basically remove everything lol How to Choose the Perfect Water Filter for Your Family - WhatWaterFilter.com

And then there's skeptics like this Are Water Filters B.S.?

I figure people into self-sufficiency and homesteading would probably have the answers... do you all try to filter the chemicals out of your water? Or do you just hold your nose and hope it's not too bad?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I suggest that you get your water tested if your that concerned. Hopefully it's not like Flint, Michigan's water. Everything we eat or drink this day and time will poison us one way or the other, either in the short term, or the long term. It's even been shown that bottled water comes from a tap, whose tap is the question.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've always had well water. 40 years now.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I've always had well water. 40 years now.


Me too when I lived in Georgia, sulfur water. City water here in Jax. I miss the sulfur water.
How deep down does your well go Karen?
I originally had a rock well at about 60', but it collapsed years later. Then I had a new well sunk down into the Floridan aquifer at 240'. You talk about cold, clean water...that was it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think my well is down 200 feet. The only time I get a sulfur smell is when I run the hose filling up waterers. I don't care for the water here, especially after drinking the water cooler water at the barn. That's good tasting water.


----------

